# How Fast And What Type Bands/tubes Are You Presently Shooting?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Was curious with all the different rubber out there and types too,what everyone's speed is these days. I'll start it off with my present rig:
.020" Tapered and folded Flat Med Latex 1 1/4" x 1" x 8 1/4"- 3/8" steel ball ammo- - 40 inch draw- 225fps @ 50 degrees
BTW-folded over twice at the pouch and it seems to be helping the set to last longer too. Flatband


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*TB-Gold *
Band cut = 3/4" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 10 lb 9.6 oz @ 32"
Velocity = 198 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel

*TB-Silver*
Band cut = 1" wide x 7 1/2" long
Draw weight = 8 lb 15.8 oz @32"
Velocity = 187 fps
Ammo = 3/8" steel

Note: Draw length 32"

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

At the moment my favorite taper for hunting is double TBG cut at 26cm long and tapered 28-15cm using one of HRAWKS's fantastic kangaroo pouches.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I get 230 fps with Chinese 2040 single strand 6.25 inches frame to pouch tie and .375 steel at 30 inches draw. Mostly I shoot .30 cal lead and get 250 fps with the same set. I can easily get 300+ fps with .25 cal steel

Forgot to mention that I have year round 80~95 F weather. Eat your hearts out, cold weather people. LOL!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Of late i have been cutting longer bands because i get better life from them, aswell as enjoying the long draw feel, did a test on some 20mm straight cut @ 10" tied, thats right 10": av shots around 250 fps mark, at a very light draw, 270s easily achievable with a bit more stretch with 9mm lead..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well heres a straight cut couple of shooters; one about 8.5 tied, the other 10".. the longer set last longer, has a better velocity!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i shoot Black TB 2.5 to 1.5 cm tapered by 26 cm long fork to pouch, 2 layers per side.
my draw must be around 58 inch with butterfly style. Cant tell about exact speed, but it is really fast and accurate.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I usually shoot [email protected] 25/20mm x 8" pouch to tie with 3/8" steel. lately been shooting 32 chains in 6/5/4. they throw the 3/8 pretty quick at 3/4 butterfly. i have no chrony. both pass the bean can test (pass through the front, dent the back)


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Orange Dub Dub tube,8 inch cut 278fps with 9.5mm steel,good for pigeon


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Well heres a straight cut couple of shooters; one about 8.5 tied, the other 10".. the longer set last longer, has a better velocity!


you have a really beautiful range!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was curious about the thin tubes. Seems like everyone that uses them likes them and gets good speed with them. Love where some of you people live! Palm Trees,Giant Ferns,90 degrees,blazing sun-Wow! Nice! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Well heres a straight cut couple of shooters; one about 8.5 tied, the other 10".. the longer set last longer, has a better velocity!


you have a really beautiful range!
[/quote]
Cheers, my fav place to relax: slingshot shooting + a few beeers! What else does does a bloke need?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Well heres a straight cut couple of shooters; one about 8.5 tied, the other 10".. the longer set last longer, has a better velocity!


you have a really beautiful range!
[/quote]
Cheers, my fav place to relax: slingshot shooting + a few beeers! What else does does a bloke need?
[/quote]it looks great..... paradise


----------

